# Where can I find Awdflash v1.17?



## Rodster (May 11, 2006)

I'm convinced Asus lacks any concept of customer service or support. How in the hell do you upgrade a BIOS, then they tell you to install the latest AWDFLASH v1.17 except it's not even on their website. Unbelieveable  

Could someone direct me where to find the elusive AWDFLASH v1.17, I did a Google search and could not find it.

Thanks! 

p.s. I downloaded the latest BIOS and it was not included in the zip file.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (May 11, 2006)

On my asus I just press alt + f2 or something like that when I update the bios, no extra software needed. With a quick look on the Asus site, I found this page: http://support.asus.com/technicaldocuments/technicaldocuments.aspx?root=198&SLanguage=en-us
which has a link to AWDFLASH 1.16. Are you sure you really need 1.17, have you tried with 1.16?


----------



## Rodster (May 11, 2006)

Thanks for the info man. My mobo didn't last past 5 months. It got real weird recently. Screen goes blank and started getting mem post beep code Long Beep_Long Beep constantly. Bought a new set of Corsair mem modules.

Everything appeared normal and within 1 hour the mem beep codes came back. I even placed the new mem modules in the secondary Banks. Worked for awhile and went belly up. I even reset CMOS and didn't make much difference.

I guess it's a new mobo for me and it sure as hell ain't gonna be Asus.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (May 12, 2006)

Shame, I'm really pleased with my Asus.


----------



## vincent57 (Sep 26, 2006)

*Awdflash 1.17 is on CD*

I found Awdflash 1.17 on my Asus support cd, in my case cd 159.06, (meant for Asus Nforce4  mobo's). In case you haven't the cd, I attached the AWDFLSH ver 1.17 .


----------

